# donating plasma while breastfeeding?



## ColeysMama (Apr 28, 2006)

I am short on cash (understatement of the year!) and am going tomorrow to donate plasma. I went on the website of the place I'm going to see what the requirements are. It listed a few things like weight, not sick, etc., then said "certain other conditions" may prohibit someone from donating. I don't plan to mention that I'm nursing, but I'll have Cole with me and he might want to nurse... I figure, he's 15 months old, he's not nursing that often, so it shouldn't be a big deal... but I'd like to know just in case, if anyone else has done it. I can't afford not to do it, kwim?

My original point: can I donate plasma if I'm nursing?


----------



## TattooedMama (Aug 31, 2005)

It's not recommended. I don't think they would let you if they knew about it.


----------



## twogreencars (Oct 24, 2006)

Better for your DH to donate plasma!


----------



## josh&davesmomme (Feb 24, 2006)

generally it's ok, I think. you just want to be sure to stay hydrated-
read more here
http://www.kellymom.com/health/illne...ml#donateblood
http://www.lalecheleague.org/FAQ/blood.html


----------



## RootSnort (Nov 22, 2006)

I know it's OK to donate blood, though I find it's much easier to get dehydrated after doing that while BFing.

On the other hand, with platelets, you may get an anticoagulant back with the rest of your blood, so this could be an issue.


----------

